# Liverpool Wood Pellets good/bad experiences please :)



## Escada2004 (27 June 2011)

As in the title really, im changing bedding from straw and have read some threads and done some research and they seem to supply a lot of people and are very cost effective 1 tonne in 15kg bags of their premium pellets for £225.40 inc VAT and Delivery


----------



## appylass (27 June 2011)

I had my last lot of wood pellets from them. No problems with delivery and I find them very economical (I had the economy ones).


----------



## elizabeth1 (27 June 2011)

As above.I find them very good value and also use the economy ones


----------



## oscarwild (27 June 2011)

I use them and had no problems with delivery.  We bought a few pallets in last order and we got the premium ones for £3.62 per bag delivered.


----------



## Escada2004 (27 June 2011)

thanks all, ive heard mostly good things about them so nice to hear from people that are currently using them. Thye have a discount on at the moment and quoted me £3.36 if i have 1 tonne which is fine by me and its nice to know that after the discount they arnt much more! They seem to be the cheapest around even for the premium ones so think i will give them a go. How many bags do ou use for start up and then topping up and how much water did you put on them at first? Do you add water when you top up or just mix those in to then absorbe any wet?


----------



## McNally (27 June 2011)

I added water when i topped up but others i know didnt- My horse was so dry i had to or else it never broke down.
I used premium but they go greyish anyway so would go economy next time I think thats the main difference.
Small muck heap, dense bed easy to muck out and i had no problems with delivery.


----------



## Oberon (27 June 2011)

I've been using LWP for the last 2 years now.

The only problems I've had have been with resentful and slightly bizarre delivery drivers, but the issue is with the courier they use, not LWP themselves. And a quick call to LWP will rectify the problem.

I have bought both the premium and economy pellets and saw no difference between them. So I'd plump for economy each time.

I usually start each bed with a massive 13 bags each. If it's winter I never wet the pellets. This dry weather, I'd pile them in the middle and chuck a bucket or two over them.

(I have asthma and a severe dust allergy - staw makes me quite ill, but even when the pellets are 'dusty', they never set me off.)

Then I top up with a couple of bags each week. My horses are very wet

I find my beds get saturated if I don't keep the beds deep enough.


----------



## CastleMouse (27 June 2011)

I use a different brand of wood pellets (based in Ireland), and switched over from shavings a couple of months ago. I have to say that I'm very happy; it's very absorbent and easy to muck out.


----------



## oscarwild (27 June 2011)

When I set up my bed, I used 8 bags to start my bed and then top up with 1 bag a week.  My mare is reasonably clean but when on then with my gelding who was dirty I could still get off with 1 bag a week.


----------



## tibby (28 June 2011)

I orderred my LWP last Wednesday they were deliverred on Friday, I live in Norfolk, I think that is brilliant service. I have been using them for about two years, to damp I put a bag of pellets in a tub trug then add a bucket of water I leave them about an hour while I do the other stables by the time I use them they are nicely broken down and not too wet or dry.


----------



## Escada2004 (28 June 2011)

Fab thanks everyone, i think im going to order some this week and give them a go


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (14 July 2011)

oooooh i just found this in the search after posting for some advice and am going to move from straw to pellets...i was looking at whitehorsebedding but will look at this one now too. nice to see some positive comments, any negatives?


----------



## saddlerspensionfund (15 July 2011)

used them for about a year now - excellent service and prices. find premium slightly more absorbent so stick to them - still much cheaper than hunters we used to use. really good for box walker. make sure you soak them as some sites say uou dont need to but there have been incidences of horses eating.  my friend added a little disinfectant first time hers tried and hasnt looked back since. Special forks are available but I bought the large one and it really is too big with my back!! just use a normal plastic shavings fork now and works fine. really is much quicker to muck out.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (15 July 2011)

Is there anywhere you can go and collect them, like local feed merchants ?  I live in Cardiff, you only seem to be able to get them delivered from the manufacturers


----------



## Escada2004 (15 July 2011)

ive had mine from Liverpool now for a week and i actually quite like them  i started the first stable by tipping out 10 bags and then tried sprinkling water on them, it took forever and i was started to wonder what i had done :/ so on my second stable i did what someone had suggested and tipped a bad in to half w tub trug of water, left it a cuple of mins until it exploded like popcorn and then tipped out, i used two tub trugs at a time and took me a fraction of the time! I have one messy mare and one clean, the messy one i found it a little difficul to get the little bits of poop out but then bought one of the special forks and althoug a little on the expensive side £30 it is great! I havent taken any wet out since i put them down last sat so tomorrow i will turn the beds and take most of the wet out and mix some in, and will add a bag of pellets in each if they need it but to be hoenst the beds look as big as before. I definately recommend putting the pellets in half a tub trug of water though as its a really quick way of doing it  and its so nice to come home and not stink of pee like i did when they were on straw


----------



## Escada2004 (15 July 2011)

NOISYGIRL said:



			Is there anywhere you can go and collect them, like local feed merchants ?  I live in Cardiff, you only seem to be able to get them delivered from the manufacturers
		
Click to expand...

Have you got a price off liverpool wood pellets for delivery? They didnt charge me any extra, i know im closer to them but its worth asking  also the delivery company were great, they even helped me upload 1 tonne of them and stack them in the barn as its difficult to access with the lorry


----------



## smiffyimp (15 July 2011)

used em and they were great!


----------



## Oberon (16 July 2011)

Another method of wetting is to make a slit in the bags and fill up with water (like a Pot Noodle).


----------



## Escada2004 (16 July 2011)

Oberon said:



			Another method of wetting is to make a slit in the bags and fill up with water (like a Pot Noodle).
		
Click to expand...

ooo hadnt thought about that


----------



## Ladylina83 (18 July 2011)

Fantastic !! I am going to give these a go as I stink this morning !! I think I will try with my mare first as we use straw at the moment as it is easy to get my hands on cheep and delivered but these seem to have the same values !! quite excited actually  


Does any one have any photo's of thier beds ?? Do you just use a normal shavings fork ??


----------



## Escada2004 (18 July 2011)

Ladylina83 said:



			Fantastic !! I am going to give these a go as I stink this morning !! I think I will try with my mare first as we use straw at the moment as it is easy to get my hands on cheep and delivered but these seem to have the same values !! quite excited actually  


Does any one have any photo's of thier beds ?? Do you just use a normal shavings fork ??
		
Click to expand...

honestly i never ever smell now, its fab! My clean mare i can use a normal shavings fork but my other mare kicks it round the stable so i invested in one of the special plastic ones as the prongs are a lot closer together. So i get the big bits out with the normal fork then go over it with the plastic one, works a treat


----------



## Naryafluffy (19 July 2011)

Escada2004 said:



			Have you got a price off liverpool wood pellets for delivery? They didnt charge me any extra, i know im closer to them but its worth asking  also the delivery company were great, they even helped me upload 1 tonne of them and stack them in the barn as its difficult to access with the lorry 

Click to expand...

We're up in Scotland, just outside Edinburgh and they only charge us £11 for delivery.


----------



## Naryafluffy (19 July 2011)

Escada2004 said:



			As in the title really, im changing bedding from straw and have read some threads and done some research and they seem to supply a lot of people and are very cost effective 1 tonne in 15kg bags of their premium pellets for £225.40 inc VAT and Delivery 

Click to expand...

How many bags are you getting?
I used Liverpool in the past but switched to a local company that do the verdo pellets, I'm getting 65 x 15kg bags for £220 which is just under a tonne (975kg), do you get 66 or 67 bags.
What I liked about Liverpool pellets is that you could actually request different bag sizes, we used to order a tonne of 10kg bags and a tonne of 20kg bags, don't know if they still do this, the dirty horses got the bigger bags and the cleaner horses got the smaller bags.


----------



## Escada2004 (19 July 2011)

Naryafluffy said:



			How many bags are you getting?
I used Liverpool in the past but switched to a local company that do the verdo pellets, I'm getting 65 x 15kg bags for £220 which is just under a tonne (975kg), do you get 66 or 67 bags.
What I liked about Liverpool pellets is that you could actually request different bag sizes, we used to order a tonne of 10kg bags and a tonne of 20kg bags, don't know if they still do this, the dirty horses got the bigger bags and the cleaner horses got the smaller bags.
		
Click to expand...

I got 67 15kg bags for £220ish and so far i really like them, ive just put one in a week but might put two in every now and again although thats just me being picky and wanting a hige bed ha ha. Not sure if they do different bag sizes but i do know you can order a big sack with 1 tonne or so loose ones so i guess that could be good for some people if they can store inside and you can use as much or as little as you want at a time


----------



## NOISYGIRL (15 August 2011)

I notice there are 2 different VAT rates 

What's stopping anyone ordering saying they are for biofuel and only paying 5% VAT, just curious, do you have to show proof ?


----------



## Bosworth (15 August 2011)

if you have a company you have to declare they are for bedding and pay the full VAT otherwise you may well be caught out. I have a legitimate livery yard, registered as a company, I am VAt registered so i have to pay VAT on them at standard rate, but then i claim it back in my return at standard rate


----------



## NOISYGIRL (15 August 2011)

Bosworth said:



			if you have a company you have to declare they are for bedding and pay the full VAT otherwise you may well be caught out. I have a legitimate livery yard, registered as a company, I am VAt registered so i have to pay VAT on them at standard rate, but then i claim it back in my return at standard rate
		
Click to expand...

I don't have a company just lil old me lol, I was just curious, I bet people do it if you don't have to give proof


----------



## wispa (15 August 2011)

out of interest then, on aan average messy horse in a 12x12 stable, how long would you expect a one tonne pallet to last???

just the bedding I get is 750kg for just over £180 delivered and inc vat and would likely last me about 3 months including setting up the bed s well


----------



## 9tails (15 August 2011)

3 months?  Lord, no, I'd expect a 1 tonne pallet to last almost if not a full year.  Mine lives out during summer though.  10 bags to start, 2 bags per week for around 35 weeks of the year.  Occasionally throw in a couple of extra bags as she is in longer during the really bad days in winter.

http://s654.photobucket.com/albums/uu262/9tails_2009/Woodpellets/

The link above is 8 weeks of a wood pellet bed.  I've used them for 3 years and wouldn't try anything else.


----------



## Ladylina83 (15 August 2011)

9tails said:



			3 months?  Lord, no, I'd expect a 1 tonne pallet to last almost if not a full year.  Mine lives out during summer though.  10 bags to start, 2 bags per week for around 35 weeks of the year.  Occasionally throw in a couple of extra bags as she is in longer during the really bad days in winter.

http://s654.photobucket.com/albums/uu262/9tails_2009/Woodpellets/

The link above is 8 weeks of a wood pellet bed.  I've used them for 3 years and wouldn't try anything else.
		
Click to expand...

Really helpful post thanks !! I am just waiting to get through the last of my large bale of straw then I'll order prob next week and update on how we get on !


----------



## Dizzydusty (15 August 2011)

I use stovies wood pellets and get a tonne delivered about April time, store them out in the garden on the pallet under a tarpaulin and they are fine.   Last year my tonne lasted all winter.  I deep litter and to be honest unless there was a bit in his stable that was evidently wet, I didn't lift the wet bits.  I find that it needs the moisture from the wet bits to form a base for the bed.  I found that it didn't go sopping wet or stink like shavings do, and all I did was skim the dry stuff off about April/May time and lift the rest.

My horse is in a 12x 12 stable that also has rubber mats, however he is very habitual in where he pees, poos and sleeps so I dont need a full bed in his stable, I usualy do half and he is fine (hes a 15.2 cob).

I think I was about £230 inc delivery from Stovies (www.hotstovies.com) but shhhh I did say they were for burning and paid the lesser VAT...the pellets are exactly the same as the ones sold for equestrian bedding.


----------



## Escada2004 (16 August 2011)

when i ordered mine, i just said they were for horse bedding and what is the price all in and they gave it to me, so havent a clue what VAT i paid! ALl i know is i was honest about it  i used 10 bags to set up the bed and then top up with one bag a week but dont soak the top up bag, just mix it in with the bed. Now and again i have put a half bag in each stable but thats it. 1 tonne is approx 67 bags so should nearly last a year for one horse! Mine are in every night and out in the day. I would imagine i will use a little more in winter as they will be in more but definately made the right move from straw! My horses rugs etc dont smell and nore do i when i get home


----------



## bumblebee_ (16 August 2011)

Dont spose there would be a chance of seeing any piccies of your wood pellet beds!? I'm considering a move from straw for my SOAKING wet yearling!!


----------



## 9tails (16 August 2011)

bumblebee, I've posted pictures above.


----------



## bumblebee_ (16 August 2011)

thanks  x


----------



## Escada2004 (16 August 2011)

its certainly not like a big fluffy bed but i still love it, hardly any waste, the horses and rugs are clean and its so quick to muck out. I have rubber mats under mine so have it about 4 -5 ins thick and little banks around the outside. I will probably make it a bit thicker for winter when they are in more but we will see how it goes


----------



## monikirk (17 August 2011)

For people in Norfolk try _ http://www.norfolkwoodfuels.com/

They are slightly cheaper than LWP


----------



## NOISYGIRL (17 August 2011)

monikirk said:



			For people in Norfolk try _ http://www.norfolkwoodfuels.com/

They are slightly cheaper than LWP 

Click to expand...

Not sure if I'm being dull but couldn't see any prices on that website just links to other suppliers


----------



## traceyjoanne (3 September 2011)

can you buy just by the bag rather than by the ton


----------



## Ali2 (4 September 2011)

You can buy by the bag rather than the ton but it gets expensive.  If you've got storage space then by the ton is way cheaper.  I bought a ton of bags last winter, collected them myself and put them in the garage.  I'm only just running out now but I use them under a shavings bed and deep litter it.  Mine worked out at £2.80/bag


----------



## corton (4 September 2011)

Great experience!
but make sure you order and anticipate them to arrive 5 working days later.
They use a seperate frieght deliverycompany and sometimes not as reliable as would like, but liverpool wood pellets I really recommend.
Bedding lasts FOREVER. we have got the same 1tonne batch all summer with 4 horses on it.
CHEAP AS CHIPS!
PS - the babies x 3 are bedded deep litter on straw not pellets as they are real messy.
GO FOR IT


----------



## Toffee44 (4 September 2011)

Does anyone bed without mats, I have poor drainage and mats just don't work.


----------



## Bennions Field (4 September 2011)

Toffee, i use wood pellets on both matted and non matted stables, the only difference i would say is that the non matted stable has double the thickness of bedding, this allows the under layer to bed down over a week, i only lift the poos and dig the wet out at the weekends.  the matted stables are cleaned daily but still only take 10 mins max for 4 stables.  i do have one very disgusting horse, who to be honest is on rubber mats and a springling of pellets, i then just gut the stable each day.  i've tried all sorts of methods/beddings with him and he's just disgusting on them all 

to start the non matted bad off i used 15 bags of well soaked pellets, slitting the bags and adding water is one way or just to sprinkle the pellets and then spray the hose over them, you will be amazed how much water it takes to get them to break down - but they still soak up loads of wee after, they really are as good as they sound 

supplier wise, i started with LWP but wasnt impresed with the courier they used, so switched to corley wood pellets, and was really impressed, think they cost a slight bit more but only a few quid, certainly less than 10 more.  very good pellets and better quality as far as i was concerned.

best of luck


----------



## NOISYGIRL (5 September 2011)

That's interesting

I was quoted approx £250 from LWP delivered 1 tonne 68 bags 15 kg bags
CWP are £270 delivered but look cheaper per bag because their bags are 10kg so there would be more on the palet but are still a tonne of pellets, and not 15kg, I think thats write unless I'm being really stupid lol


----------



## Mrjacks0n (5 September 2011)

I also have used them for about 3 years  i had hiccups with my first order and have had apologies and no problems since, over winter last year i wanted a bigger bed and banks and used shavings and pellets to form a good winter bed, all i use know is 1 bag pellets and half bale shavings a week it gives a bigger bed and the pellets still absorb the wee better than shavings alone, great product


----------

